# Access to Pension before Age 60.. Self Employed



## Bedlam (30 Jan 2012)

Hi

Just came across the above in the classified addds of a national paper.

Text....

"Access your Pension now if you are Self Employed and under 60"

Anyone familiar with how this is done?

Thanks

Bedlam


----------



## Baracuda (30 Jan 2012)

Which paper?


----------



## Bedlam (30 Jan 2012)

Irish Examiner of last Saturday under Classified "Business Opportunities"

Bedlam


----------



## LDFerguson (1 Feb 2012)

This sounds a bit questionable to me.  If you're part of an Occupational Pension Scheme, you can retire early from age 50 with the agreement of the trustees so I suppose that this would cover people who are company directors and consider themselves "self employed".  

But for someone who is a self-employed sole trader or partner the rules clearly state that retirement is only available from age 60 except in the case of ill-health.  

The ad possibly refers to transferring the fund to an offshore location where the retirement rules are different to those in Ireland but such schemes should be treated with extreme caution.  (Transferring a large lump of your money to an unknown company in a foreign country using an unknown intermediary without the benefit of any Irish regulation or protection.  There's also the debate about the legality of such arrangements in the various jurisdictions through which the monies pass.  This is under review in several jurisdictions, e.g. Guernsey.)


----------



## Bedlam (2 Feb 2012)

Hi Liam,

Thanks for the reply. 

Regards

Bedlam


----------



## Bedlam (2 Feb 2012)

Hi Liam

My curiosity got the better of me so I phoned the number 021 4854010 and got a voice message to leave a name and number 

The company Anthony James Hall see [broken link removed]

Seems to be along the lines you mentioned in your earlier reply

Regards

Bedlam


----------



## LDFerguson (2 Feb 2012)

The fact that it's a UK-based firm does seem to suggest that the angle involves some form of transfer to another jurisdiction to avail of more favourable rules elsewhere.


----------

